# Wilton 1208 drill press vise



## flutedchamber (Dec 20, 2012)

A word of warning for anyone that has their heart set on a Wilton 1208, 8 inch drill press vise.  They are now made in Taiwan, not the USA.  Wilton does not state WHERE they are made on their website.  They no longer carry the lifetime warranty, just a two year warranty, and the usual high price of about $300.  Imagine my surprise when I opened the box today and there was a tiny sticker, about 1/2 X 3/16 that had TAIWAN printed on it.  I called Wilton, and yes, some of their products are made outside of the USA.  My research shows everything but bench vises and clamps are made offshore.


----------



## barn (Dec 23, 2012)

You can include the bench vises also.  I ordered an eight inch vise.  UPS showed up with a large box labeled MADE IN CHINA.  I couldn't believe it.  And right on the side of the vise in the casting is Made in USA.  So I don't know what I have.


----------



## tripletap3 (Dec 23, 2012)

barn said:


> You can include the bench vises also. I ordered an eight inch vise. UPS showed up with a large box labeled MADE IN CHINA. I couldn't believe it. And right on the side of the vise in the casting is Made in USA. So I don't know what I have.




There was a rumor going around that China had a city named USA so they could put made in USA on their products. It is really only a rumor though, there is no city in China named USA. Things are starting to get a little confusing now on how, what, and where things are made. It is even a possibility that The parts were cast in China and assembled in the US. There was too many regulations and lawsuits involving steel work in the US so I doubt that it is worthwile for any medium size company to cast their own parts here. Just a thought.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 23, 2012)

barn said:


> You can include the bench vises also. I ordered an eight inch vise. UPS showed up with a large box labeled MADE IN CHINA. I couldn't believe it. And right on the side of the vise in the casting is Made in USA. So I don't know what I have.




You have a Wilton "AMER-ASIAN" 8 inch Bench Vise.


"Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,
New to the forum. I acquired a Wilton 1025 vise that was missing the speed nut. I contacted Wilton via the net and telephone and was able to get it. I was told by the sales person that Jet now owns Wilton. You can only assume that a lot of the line will be changed from what we are used to. I forget the date of acquisition. They were helpful, even sent me a diagram of the vise in question so we could talk about the same parts. A lot of older information of Wilton products is no longer available since Jet took over.


----------



## flutedchamber (Jan 18, 2013)

You are correct, Jet did buy Wilton out..at least the parent company of Jet bought them out.  For the most part, that was the end of "Made in USA Wilton".


----------



## xman_charl (Jan 19, 2013)

I got a wilton band saw. Needed a new tire, cause it broke in two. 

Ordered from jet, received part, all is good.

charl


----------

